# fort collins brewery - chocolate stout



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i love stouts, and i love chocolate stouts.

if you love stouts and chocolate stouts, you WILL NOT love this one.

it's bitey, has almost no "stout" like flavors, and no "chocolate" flavors.

it's an "alright" beer, certainly a bazillion times better than a silver bullet or bud lite or whatever (enter normal american pisswater here).
but that's just my opinion.


----------



## rander212 (Feb 4, 2008)

Definitely enjoy a good stoute :tu. Just had one called "Out of Bounds" from Aspen Brewing Co., Boulder Co. It was pretty good. Like to try the micro-brews, although I have never brewed my own. And I must say, I avoid all of the "great American piss waters" uas much as possible...just no taste!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Greg, check out Rogue's Chocolate Stout. It's delicious. :tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

So what would you recommend as a good chocolate stout? I think I would like that a lot.. I do love Guinness. But of course that may just make me look like a beer noob as well!

*EDIT* I guess I should have waited a to reply!!

And that makes 600 posts!!


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

I live in Fort Collins, we've got 3 small brewery's here and I think Fort Collins Brewery is the worst by far. They have this issue with mixing otherwise tasty beer with gallons and gallons of liquid smoke. Having had considerable amount of the brew, I'd disagree it does have a stout flavor but you have to dig though :BS(liquid smoke) to get there.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

str8edg said:


> So what would you recommend as a good chocolate stout? I think I would like that a lot..


In addition to those already mentioned, I'd recommend:

Young's Double Chocolate Stout
Victory's Storm King Stout
Brooklyn Brewery's Black Chocolate Stout
Mackeson's XXX Triple Stout


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

Southern Tier Chocolate Stout, for those in MY. My wife loves it too.


----------

